# Banana 152 vs 156w



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

depending on your stance i think you might be able to get away with the 152 if thats the one you really want. theres a couple people here on bananas so im sure someone with 11s would be able to tell you.


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

i ride a 156 banana with a size 11.5 boot. But for your height a 152 should be kosher. I'm 6'1"-6'2"


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

TeamSR said:


> i ride a 156 banana with a size 11.5 boot. But for your height a 152 should be kosher. I'm 6'1"-6'2"


I'd go with the 156w. I am 5'7", 170 lbs (was probably 180 last year when I went boarding) and rode a 155 GNU no problem. My feet are size 10.


----------



## evolvepwnz (Aug 17, 2009)

yea my stance is 15, -9...im not sure if its just easier on me to buy the 156 or not..but the 152 seems like it would fit me better i think


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

im 5'9" and 130 with size 11 feet. I ride a 158 (not a banana). I think you would be fine with the 156 lol. 152 would probably work alright also


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

why are you in need for smaller board? 
and what do you mean fits you better? have you ridden the 56 and 52? 
i suggest that if youre getting replacement for your 159s then, you should go with 156 
if youre adding a jib board that can handle small jumps then 152 should do you fine,
so basically i wouldnt recommand 152 for everyday riding, 
but it seems like you gonna get 152 no matter what others might say, so not sure what your question is?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

CrazyTasu said:


> why are you in need for smaller board?
> and what do you mean fits you better? have you ridden the 56 and 52?
> i suggest that if youre getting replacement for your 159s then, you should go with 156
> if youre adding a jib board that can handle small jumps then 152 should do you fine,
> ...


his question is if his size 11 boots will have toe or heel drag on a 152 or if he would be forced to get a 156 W because of his boot size. its written pretty clearly in his original post.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> his question is if his size 11 boots will have toe or heel drag on a 152 or if he would be forced to get a 156 W because of his boot size. its written pretty clearly in his original post.


if you read his quote at the end it says im really just in need of a smaller board. plz read b4 commenting, thanks..


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

CrazyTasu said:


> if you read his quote at the end it says im really just in need of a smaller board. plz read b4 commenting, thanks..


...yea...smaller then his 159. the question of whether or not a 152 is TOO small for his boot size is the real question. what does it matter what he needs a smaller board for? he knows what reason is and just wants to know from other peoples personal experience if he can pull off riding a 152. maybe he wants it as a rail board?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> ...yea...smaller then his 159. the question of whether or not a 152 is TOO small for his boot size is the real question. what does it matter what he needs a smaller board for? he knows what reason is and just wants to know from other peoples personal experience if he can pull off riding a 152. maybe he wants it as a rail board?


.I want the 152 banana

he wants the 152, so do you think ppl who says no dont get the 152 instead get 156
is really gonna change his mind? (possible but most likly not) personally i think 152 can fit if you adjust the binding lil more out
but probably not gonna happend and also like i said if thats the only board he gonna be riding 156 would be better option, but i dont know his circumstances thats i said i dont know what hes asking, seems to me he really wants 152
and adds ( IM IN NEED OF SMALLER BOARD ) <~~ i didnt get why he needs it? am i supposed to know what hes thinking? yea maybe for jibbing and donk around but you can do that with 156 also considering his weight n height, or maybe not depending on his skill of riding.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

CrazyTasu said:


> .I want the 152 banana
> 
> he wants the 152, so do you think ppl who says no dont get the 152 instead get 156
> is really gonna change his mind? (possible but most likly not) personally i think 152 can fit if you adjust the binding lil more out
> ...


ok first of all he already has a 159 so no, its not gonna be the only board hes riding. i guess you should READ before commenting. yes he wants the 152 if he can fit on it, thats the whole reason for this post, not dissect my post and tell me im going to get a 152 no matter what anyone else says. 

no your not suppose to know what hes thinking, he's in need of a smaller board, why? who cares. he knows why and thats fine. theres no reason to have to know why he wants a smaller board if the question he is asking is WILL MY SIZE 11 BOOTS FIT ON A 152 SKATE BANANA.to mw it seems like your just trying to make him feel stupid for asking this question by saying "well why do you really need this blah blah blah your gonna get that no matter what we say blah blah blah". im sure if someone on here said i have size 11s and no, that will not fit no matter what you do he would go with the 156w.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> ok first of all he already has a 159 so no, its not gonna be the only board hes riding. i guess you should READ before commenting. yes he wants the 152 if he can fit on it, thats the whole reason for this post, not dissect my post and tell me im going to get a 152 no matter what anyone else says.
> 
> no your not suppose to know what hes thinking, he's in need of a smaller board, why? who cares. he knows why and thats fine. theres no reason to have to know why he wants a smaller board if the question he is asking is WILL MY SIZE 11 BOOTS FIT ON A 152 SKATE BANANA.to mw it seems like your just trying to make him feel stupid for asking this question by saying "well why do you really need this blah blah blah your gonna get that no matter what we say blah blah blah". im sure if someone on here said i have size 11s and no, that will not fit no matter what you do he would go with the 156w.



secondly you dont know that he might be selling his gear for his new board thank you....
thats why i said i dont know if hes keeping the 159 or replacing
it all depends what he does with his 159 
come one man read.
who cares? then why is he even posting this?
he doesnt even put valid question. thats why i was asking him back question 
anyway you should read more instead of jumping to conclusion


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

the question is how hard to to carve. I have a board with a 24.9 waist and get toe and heel drag with size ten 32's (wider stance and decent angles) . Size 11's on a 25.2 is asking for drag if you like to rail a carve. If you looking for a short board with a wider waist look at the mc kink in a 153, it has a w/w of 25.5. Or a box scratcher 151 also a 25.5 w/w.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

walove said:


> the question is how hard to to carve. I have a board with a 24.9 waist and get toe and heel drag with size ten 32's (wider stance and decent angles) . Size 11's on a 25.2 is asking for drag if you like to rail a carve. If you looking for a short board with a wider waist look at the mc kink in a 153, it has a w/w of 25.5. Or a box scratcher 151 also a 25.5 w/w.


you cant really get drag on rails and boxes, if you are getting drag on boxes and rails theres something wrong there
but yea if your main reason is not to carve but do rails and boxes it shouldnt matter width of the board, but im pretty sure you be doing some riding so therefor you shouldnt get the 152 but hey what do i know, you probably gonna get 152 anyways the way ppl in here dont seem to care much about it.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

CrazyTasu said:


> you cant really get drag on rails and boxes, if you are getting drag on boxes and rails theres something wrong there
> but yea if your main reason is not to carve but do rails and boxes it shouldnt matter width of the board, but im pretty sure you be doing some riding so therefor you shouldnt get the 152 but hey what do i know, you probably gonna get 152 anyways the way ppl in here dont seem to care much about it.


you have no clue what you are talking about, you arent gonna get drag on boxes and rails..i think thats probably impossible. you can get drag when you RAIL a CARVE though, which is what the previous poster said.

that being said, no one wants drag...in fact i think everyone tries to avoid drag at all costs
play it safe and go with the 156W


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> you have no clue what you are talking about, you arent gonna get drag on boxes and rails..i think thats probably impossible. you can get drag when you RAIL a CARVE though, which is what the previous poster said.
> 
> that being said, no one wants drag...in fact i think everyone tries to avoid drag at all costs
> play it safe and go with the 156W


? cant you read? what part of CANT DRAG did yo u miss?


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

CrazyTasu said:


> ? cant you read? what part of CANT DRAG did yo u miss?


are you fucking retarded? you're the one who brought it up... you totally missed his point about toe/heel drag. he was talking about carving and you brought up boxes and rails

you sir, are a douche


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> are you fucking retarded? you're the one who brought it up... you totally missed his point about toe/heel drag. he was talking about carving and you brought up boxes and rails
> 
> you sir, are a douche


imma douche and your fuckin idiot, next time read and you gonna feel less stupid and you dont need to defend your self.....


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

walove said:


> the question is how hard to to carve. I have a board with a 24.9 waist and get toe and heel drag with size ten 32's (wider stance and decent angles) . Size 11's on a 25.2 is asking for drag if you like to *rail a carve.* If you looking for a short board with a wider waist look at the mc kink in a 153, it has a w/w of 25.5. Or a box scratcher 151 also a 25.5 w/w.





CrazyTasu said:


> you cant really get drag on *rails and boxes*, if you are getting drag on boxes and rails theres something wrong there
> but yea if your main reason is not to carve but do rails and boxes it shouldnt matter width of the board, but im pretty sure you be doing some riding so therefor you shouldnt get the 152 but hey what do i know, you probably gonna get 152 anyways the way ppl in here dont seem to care much about it.


..........


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

ME against the World blah


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

CrazyTasu said:


> ME against the World blah


Well maybe if you weren't so fucking stupid people would side with you. Ignorance coupled with arrogance gets you no where dipshit so sit down shut the fuck up and let the people that can actually comprehend written word respond. In the mean time get your head out of your ass remove the shit from your eyes and go back to school. You're going off on all these what if tangents, news flash dumb ass if everyone ran around worrying about what if's we'd all walk around encased in bubble wrap and eat with spoons that have forks on the end. Fuck you are fucking retarded you stupid fucking twat, just don't respond you're giving me a headache trying to figure out what you're writing. Seriously did you grow up next to a nuke reactor, in a trailer, under high powered lines, with a radon gas leak in your bedroom, while eating paint chips?

Ok so anyways with a 25.2 waist you can ride a size 11 depending on which boot and binding combo you have coupled with stance width. I rode boards that were 24.7ish for years with a size 11 Vans Fargo and Rome 390's at a 22.5 width. What you need to ideally look for is how wide the board is right where you'll be setting your bindings and how much rise you have off your bindings. If you have a foot print reduced boot obviously it's going to help.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

wow do you really care if ppl like me or not and should i care if ppl like me here or not?
if ppl realllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly hate me here should i cry?
do you think i care? i dont hate nor dislike you ppl here it really doesnt affect me at all 
all those ME hater comment i careless man, it is kinda fun arguing with you ppl but far as liking or disliking im neither
i nor like or dislike you ppl,


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Can you form a cohesive sentence? Can you comprehend written word? Cause right now as it stands you're fucking retarded and trying to give advice on something you know nothing about definitely shows.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Can you form a cohesive sentence? Can you comprehend written word? Cause right now as it stands you're fucking retarded and trying to give advice on something you know nothing about definitely shows.


HAHAHAHA read more carefully i have not given advice retard,
i made comment not advice i think you should be more cohesive and also not jump into things
hate me more i do not care.............


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

nobody likes you


----------



## evolvepwnz (Aug 17, 2009)

alright i guess ill clear things up...Im keeping the 159 board but id rather use it for pow days if there even is any...the new board i get will be used all the time *mostly* at the park jibbing but also doin some jumps too..cr0 i ride out mount snow so you know pretty much the conditions i ride in and how the parks are


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

another board from lib to check out would be the MC kink( MC Kink « Lib Tech Snowboards ) they have a 153 which is slightly wider and its a pretty sick deck all in all. im pretty sure its a little stiffer than the skate banana but not by much and can still jib/hit rails just as easily. though if your set on the banana you could pull it off especially at mt snow. are you ordering this board online or going to a shop? if you're going to a shop maybe you should bring your boots and bindings and see how it looks when its set up and how much toe/heel drag there might be if any.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

CrazyTasu said:


> HAHAHAHA read more carefully i have not given advice retard,
> i made comment not advice i think you should be more cohesive and also not jump into things
> hate me more i do not care.............


Do I need to go back and point out the numerous short comings you call advice douche nozzle? Seriously sit down, shut the fuck up, and do not speak unless spoken to. I've seen 3 year olds with more restraint.


----------



## evolvepwnz (Aug 17, 2009)

i wish i could goto a shop but theres none around me :-\ so im just buying it online thats why it sucks to have to take the risk of the 152 being too small


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

First off I am easy going. But CRAZYTASU needs to go away or needs a time out. So far All I see is the threads that he has posted in go strait to crap as soon as he posts. I guess he is working on post count or something:dunno:


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

I would go with the 156w I wear a size 11 & went to a wider board to eliminate toe/heel drag. 

A board cant see how tall you are, but it will feel your weight. Just my 2cents.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

haha burton i feel soo much hate coming from you, its ok and if you can point out things that i said as in your word advices
you can bring it, if those comments that i made are advice in your (opinions) than i got nothing more to say to your 10IQ 
if only you can input on things that are said instead of jumping to things, then you can only understand instead of shouting out garbage.... 

as far as you go EVO, honestly most ppl do buy gears without trying or seeing them in person, but you gotta understand your self
what you like, dislike and the foot size might be problem if hang more then 3/4 inches either side (toe/heel) over the board.
like i said b4 if youre thinkin of buy the 152 for mainly park/jib and your feet dont hang more then 
3/4inch it should be fine, 
you can calculate the board waist and your boot size length n do some calculation to see how much its gonna hang.

THIS IS ADVICE THEN MY PREVIOUS COMMENTS


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ Have you seen Billy Madison? I'm going to assume you have, there's a little rant that the dean of students makes after Billy talks about the Industrial Revolution. Yeah that pretty much sums up any post you've ever made.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> ^ Have you seen Billy Madison? I'm going to assume you have, there's a little rant that the dean of students makes after Billy talks about the Industrial Revolution. Yeah that pretty much sums up any post you've ever made.


YouTube - No Points


----------



## TheOpiumKing (Aug 11, 2021)

evolvepwnz said:


> Ok so ive asked a bunch of people and im still getting 50/50 responses...Im 5'10" 160 pounds and a size 11 boot..I want the 152 banana but im not sure if my boots will fit so then id be forced to getting the 156..my board right now is 159 and im really just in need of a smaller board, what do you guys think?


Im 6ft, I wear size 11us boots. I'm pretty light for my size I think I'm just over 12 stone. 
I've always had an issue with boards being a little too thin, fine on groomed runs but the moment I hit something soft my foot catches and makes me unstable.
Anything just bought my first band new board- Ride twinpig 156w, haven't ridden it yet but width wise its perfect!!! Super excited to give it a go. Otherwise I think anything 158+ should do you fine if you'd prefer a longer board


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

TheOpiumKing said:


> Im 6ft, I wear size 11us boots. I'm pretty light for my size I think I'm just over 12 stone.
> I've always had an issue with boards being a little too thin, fine on groomed runs but the moment I hit something soft my foot catches and makes me unstable.
> Anything just bought my first band new board- Ride twinpig 156w, haven't ridden it yet but width wise its perfect!!! Super excited to give it a go. Otherwise I think anything 158+ should do you fine if you'd prefer a longer board


I suspect he's sold that Skate Banana already.


----------

